# I think I need a Fecal exam...



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I keep various things, including Tincs, Leucs, Vitts, Bicolors, and some "locals". All are contained seperately with seperate equipment/feeding tools, etc. My Tincs are always a bit thin in appearance after about 8 months. 1 of 3 keeps weight fine, but the other 2 it seems no matter the feedings stay a bit "elongated" in appearance. Not like death's door thin, but just not right. Could this be growth patterns, and things will balance? Thanks so much!

JBear


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Title made me a little nervous, was gonna tell you you're on the wrong forum  Yeah any time parasites are suspected you should get fecals done - woulda been better to get them done before they went into their permanent tanks and contaminated them but get them done now anyway.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

My tincs stay on the thin side as well.. my cobalts were that way up until they were adults now they look nice. My azureus are thin as well now. They are only about 4 months oow or so.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

While you're at it, get one for your frogs.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

ChrisK said:


> Title made me a little nervous, was gonna tell you you're on the wrong forum  Yeah any time parasites are suspected you should get fecals done - woulda been better to get them done before they went into their permanent tanks and contaminated them but get them done now anyway.


I was a little nervous myself! Good advice too.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

What are "Locals" what do you mean , curious.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Flesh value is noted in anurans at the rear crown of the cranium and dorsal 'roof' and pelvis.

even in 'angular' sp the healthiest specimens are not sharply demarcated these areas.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Kmc said:


> What are "Locals" what do you mean , curious.





Kmc said:


> Flesh value is noted in anurans at the rear crown of the cranium and dorsal 'roof' and pelvis.
> 
> even in 'angular' sp the healthiest specimens are not sharply demarcated these areas.


You do know that this is a thread that's not been responded to in 9 years right?


----------

